# What a job by the Magic!!!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes that is right, the Orlando Magic got the best trade this season.

Gabriel did a wonderful job! He got ride of a player that has been really inconsistent and was not even needed on the team pretty much. And in return he got two really talented young rookies in Gooden and Giricek, and both of them started on the Grizzlies this season. So some could look at it as trading two starters for one two bench players. Humphrey was not a big loss and neither was losing the 1st round pick. Because Orlando needs a big man, plan and simple. And they have never had a really great PF on the team, and Tracy has never really played with a athletic PF also. 

I think Giricek will be a much more consistent outside shooter compared to Miller. Sure he is older but I think he is a better overall scorer and will really help as a second option for Tracy. Sure Mike Miller was a close friend to Tracy but that is really the only bad thing about the trade from Orlando's side of it.

And Gooden well that is just a amazing trade for Orlando. They get a athletic big man, something they really have never had at the 4 spot. Gooden will provide a better offensive game for Orlando as a team. Not in terms of scoring so much as in terms of offensive rebounding. And I believe if Gooden plays the 4, which is most likely will do. That will provide Orlando with a big matchup problem for other teams. I think Gooden was out of position in Memphis also and that is why his production was not great, even though 12 points 6 rebounds a game is pretty good. Gooden also improves Orlando's defense with is versitility and athletic length. And with Orlando's fast pace game Gooden could get some really good scoring chances if he runs the court.

And that is why I think the Mike Miller, Ryan Humphrey and a 1st and 2nd round pick trade for Gordan Giricek and Drew Gooden was a really smart move! Miller does help Memphis out though, but I don't think he will help as much as a consistent shooter and a athletic rebounder will help Orlando. Both have shown the ability to have break out games in the future.
















As the Pacers showed the Bulls last season, you should never trade two or more young talented players with upside for one experienced player. And that was shown when they basically got Artest, Miller and Mercer for Rose. And as you can see Rose did not make the Bulls instantly better, and neither will Mike Miller. But I can kind of see why West did that though. But I bet the Magic will get the better end of the trade.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Agree that Orlando plays a lot more fast pace game. Drew thrives on that kind of game aka Kansas.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Maybe Gooden and Giricek will be the Pippen and Horace Grant of T-Mac? Hey, it's a possibility.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Maybe Gooden and Giricek will be the Pippen and Horace Grant of T-Mac? Hey, it's a possibility


 wow, I'm not impressed by your pathetic attempt at some kind of funny sarcastic remark. To shame...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I wasn't trying to be sarcastic. xD I was trying to be serious. 

MJ couldn't get past the 1st round until he got Pippen and Horace Grant, maybe T-Mac will be able to get past the 1st round now that he has Gooden and Giricek.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

they better draft a damn point guard... like chris duhon... (DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuKE!)


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think Armstrong is a good pg. What we need is a center! He doesn't even have to be a traditional center. A Tony Battie would do wonders for this franchise.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Gooden is going to be better then Ho Grant. :yes:

Giricek shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence as Pippen. IMO he is like a mini Peja. 

Great trade by the Magic. Hopefully Gabe will have a even more impressive summer, making the Magic into a contender.

IMO the Magic need to draft a PG. Re-sign Armstrong, Declercq, Kemp and Vaughn to the vets minimum. Dump OO and Burke. Bring in Kasun from overseas and sign him to a rookie contract. Sign Maggette or Odom to the MLE. Sign Campbell or D. Davis to the vets exception.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i agree. both teams were helped by the trade but orlando to a greater extent. looking forward to see what gooden can do in orlando.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*And who said this trade would be a wonderful trade for the Magic...*  

What a trade, Gooden and Giricek are playing great basketball, Tracy much be re-thinking his statements about the Miller trade....


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

what did t'mac say about the trade i didn't know he had made a statement on the trade was it that bad that he might want to take it back but i think it was a good trade 2 gooden will shine if him an tracy can play off each other and if hill ever come back it will be a plus but i think we need a center in the free angent and a point in the draft hopefully tim duncan might still come here if so i think we can go really far in da east.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

McGrady never really said anything bad about the trade he just said that he would be very tough on Gooden and Giricek and that was the first step of becomming a new type of leader. I respect what T-Mac said putting a little pressure on the newcommers, and so far it's been great we've got a perfect 3-0 record ever since we made that trade. 

Anyways, Ozzy. The boys have been playing flawless basketball and Giricek has really impressed me in his performances. He's been an offensive weapon and Gooden has just been putting up potential all-star numbers. He's scoring points, rebounding and is being the ideal power forward to match our team. God it feels so good to finally be excited about the Orlando Magic again!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

GREAT TRADE! Now, if only they had kept THUD and helped Armstrong to a NOT so early retirement.

Garrity is on the bench, where he belonged! Imagine how bad he was in the fact that the team plays better with a rookie at that position! I don't know how the Magic won as many games as they did with Garrity manning the Power Forward position!

Get a legit center - like Brendon Haywood 
and a point guard and Hill healthy and then we're talking a legitimate 2nd round playoff team!


----------

